# Taste of the wild or diamond food



## Firefighter195 (May 23, 2011)

I've been looking at both of these foods and they are both available at the local Family farm and home right up the road and very reasonably priced also. 

My Blaze is 18 weeks old and 41 lbs and is currently eating 3 1/2 cups total in 3 feedings of Purina Pro food. Our trainer recommended adult food at this point and even said to never feed puppy food.

My question is whether or not to switch to adult food at this time and what you all have to say about these foods for a 4 1/2 month pup.

Also, if you like these foods, which type in particular should I get.

Thanks all,

Doug


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I was under the impression that Taste of the Wild was made by Diamond. I could be wrong, though. I do know that others have said that TOTW wasn't a good food for pups because of the calcium levels. I will tell you from personal experience that the difference I've seen in Sasha's coat since switching to TOTW from Purina has been huge. I don't know about going to TOTW, but I think a higher quality food would be better. I've recently toyed with switching Sasha to Orijen, and I believe they have a large breed puppy formula.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

TOTW is made by Diamond. I wouldn't feed it to a puppy though, too high in calc/phos which can cause the puppy to grow too fast. The Diamond packaged foods are ok for a puppy though. Most people would only recommend the Diamond Naturals line though.

You'll get different opinions on if you should stick to puppy food or go to an adult food though, I personally just feed adult foods. :shrug:


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I just looked it up, and they do. Here is a comparison between the two foods:

Orijen Large Breed Puppy:

Dog Food Reviews - Orijen Puppy Large Breed - Powered by ReviewPost

Purina Large Breed:

Dog Food Reviews - Pro Plan Large Breed Formula - Powered by ReviewPost

I wasn't sure which purina you used, but you mentioned that your trainer had recommended you don't feed puppy food, so I just picked that one. I think they're all relatively the same in quality (the purina pro plan food that it). Orijen where I live is only about $5 more than TOTW.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Only $5 more?!?! :shocked: TOTW here is about $42 for 30lb. Orijen is just under 30lb and runs $80+. o___o Either you're getting ripped off for TOTW or you've got some seriously cheap Orijen. LOL!!

Though again, TOTW isn't appropriate for large breed puppies. Orijen has a LBP formula though that is ok to use.

Of course, it would depend on the OP's budget too.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I was shocked as well! At the other store I went to near my home town there was about a twenty dollar price difference, but here I saw they sold totW for about $40 and Orijen for about $45. Maybe they were having a deal or something; I don't know. I'll have to go and get food tomorrow and I'll have to look.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I was wrong. I was looking at blue buffalo food, and thought I was looking at Orijen food. Apparently college has effectively killed my brain cells and I can no longer read


----------

